# My VS18.1 Impressions



## spurdarren (Jan 11, 2012)

I thought I would give my impressions on the Chase Home Theater VS18.1 I recently purchased. Keep in mind that I am far from an expert. If you are looking for charts, graphs, or a bunch of numbers this isn’t the review for you. This sub replaced 2 HSU VTF3 MK3’s and a MBM-12 MK2. The Hsu setup I had sounded good but I never got that visceral feeling I was looking for. The VS18.1 took care of that. At the same time it blends in great with my Klipsch Reference speaker setup. 

Build
The build quality on this sub is exceptional. I am going to call it a satin black that has a slight texture to it. It doesn’t have the black oak veneer of my Klipsch RF-7II’s but it is a great looking finish. I found zero imperfections on it anywhere. Believe me if there was I would have found them right away. This sub is fairly large at 40”T X 22” X 22”. 

Movies
I put it through my list of favorite demo material and it just ate it up. The Ironhide flip in is one of my favorites for a demo. I know it isn’t all that low but still a great scene. I thought the Hsu’s sounded good. The VS18.1 sounded even better and made me love that scene even more. I do have a whole new set of rattles in the room to get rid of though. Live Free Die Hard is another one of my go to movies for demo. The gun fight in the apartment at the beginning has always been a favorite scene. I heard and felt things I never did with the previous setup. I also think that The Pacific series has some great demo material. Even the opening song put a smile on my face with the 18.1. So to sum this up explosions on screen + VS18.1= Smiles 

Music
For music this sub is also an improvement for me. Got Me Wrong (Unplugged) by Alice in Chains has some great bass in it. The 18.1 really made it come alive. Zombie by The Cranberries has some great bass lines in it and again I haven’t ever heard this song sound so good. The bass from the VS18.1 is tight and accurate. 

Customer Service
The customer service I have received from Craig at CHT has been great. All of my questions have been answered very quickly and with great detail. It is nice being able to talk to the owner of the company you are doing business with.

Conclusion
Now wrap up my very unscientific review of the VS18.1. This package offered from CHT is a fantastic value for the money. The output from this thing is amazing and detailed. Are there better subs out there? Yes there probably are. But I don’t think you will find a better setup for the price. Before I made my purchase I did a lot of researching trying to decide what would be best to replace my Hsu’s. I would recommend anyone looking for subs to take a look at CHT.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review - glad you are loving your new sub! :T


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Great review, and congrats on the new sub!


----------



## HomeTRNut (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the review spurdarren!


----------



## mktheater (May 1, 2007)

Nice review! I have owned many subs, both commercial and DIY, and the CHT subs are the real deal. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## HomeTRNut (May 30, 2008)

eljay said:


> Great review, and congrats on the new sub!


WOW...eljay, what a beautiful theater room! I am waiting on delivery of my two SS-18.1 subs and will be trying them out in the exact same spot as you...


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

HomeTRNut said:


> WOW...eljay, what a beautiful theater room!


Thanks.  Sounds like you've got a pretty sweet set-up, too! Got a link to some pics? And are you replacing your Outlaws with the Chase subs, or adding to them?


----------



## HomeTRNut (May 30, 2008)

eljay said:


> Thanks.  Sounds like you've got a pretty sweet set-up, too! Got a link to some pics? And are you replacing your Outlaws with the Chase subs, or adding to them?


eljay, I had forgotten about that thread! WOW, so much has changed! I sold the Outlaw LFM-1EX subs to a buddy of mine and I used the LFM-1PLUS subs in a music only set-up for my wife. I have a CHT 18.T along with a Behringer EP-4000 amp and I am adding the two SS-18.1 subs + another EP-4000 amp to the system.

The Polks have been replaced by PRO-10 speakers as well...I will find some pics for you. 

I came close to purchasing a single VS18.1 like spurdarren but I wanted to try all sealed for a little while...


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

HomeTRNut said:


> I sold the Outlaw LFM-1EX subs to a buddy of mine and I used the LFM-1PLUS subs in a music only set-up for my wife. I have a CHT 18.T along with a Behringer EP-4000 amp and I am adding the two SS-18.1 subs + another EP-4000 amp to the system.


Thanks for the info.  Four 18.1s - awesome. :T



> The Polks have been replaced by PRO-10 speakers as well...I will find some pics for you.


Cool, thanks. 

BTW, apologies to the OP for taking this thread a bit OT.


----------



## HomeTRNut (May 30, 2008)

Hi eljay, here is a picture of behind the false wall with the PRO 10 speakers and four Outlaw subs...soon to be replaced with four SS-18.1 subs!

 

I apologize to the OP for being OT...also, I would like to see a picture of the VS-18.1.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

HomeTRNut said:


> Hi eljay, here is a picture of behind the false wall with the PRO 10 speakers and four Outlaw subs...soon to be replaced with four SS-18.1 subs!


Wow!  Very cool! :T Thanks for the pic. 



> I apologize to the OP for being OT...also, I would like to see a picture of the VS-18.1.


Not to steal his thunder, but this review thread on the CHT forum has lots of pics of a pair of VS-18.1s.


----------



## HomeTRNut (May 30, 2008)

Thanks eljay!


----------



## spurdarren (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## spurdarren (Jan 11, 2012)

My second VS18.1 arrived this past Wednesday. 1 is great 2 is amazing. I have a question. Is 12awg wire heavy enough for a 30 ft run? I have to run around the edge of the room.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

spurdarren said:


> I have a question. Is 12awg wire heavy enough for a 30 ft run?


You will lose approximately 4% of the signal strength, textbook. While this is negligible in terms of dB, I would recommend 10 gauge.

http://www.delcowire.com/rs_signal_loss_variance_chart.asp


----------



## spurdarren (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks. I am guessing the best I am going to find 10 gauge for is $.99 through bluejeancable?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't go wrong there, 10 gauge from BJC would be a very solid choice.


----------



## Technosponge (Oct 28, 2011)

Would adding the vs18s to 18.T still sound ok?


----------



## spurdarren (Jan 11, 2012)

Technosponge said:


> Would adding the vs18s to 18.T still sound ok?


Not sure. I would ask Craig his opinion.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Technosponge said:


> Would adding the vs18s to 18.T still sound ok?


You would be better served by adding more 18.1s. Or selling the sealed subs and going dual VS-18.1.

I am going through this myself. I am either going to sell my CS 18.T Duo and get two VS-18.1s, or I am going to add another pair of sealed 18.1s. Looking at the Berry NU6000DSP for power.


----------



## Technosponge (Oct 28, 2011)

Somewhat OT... But if I wanted to keep the 18.T which I really do, do I add another pair 18.1, a Mariana, or a single 18.2. The current 18.T is co located behind listening position so I'm adding for more bass not for smoother response.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok, let's look at your two options.

Adding the Mariana would be the performance option. You could put the 18.1's next to the listening position and use them for midbass. Keep in mind the Mariana needs a huge amp, one that is flat to least 10 Hz. and possibly a separate EQ. Most AVR's EQ is limited to a bottom of 20 Hz, you will want to boost lower than that, I presume.

The value option would be to add either the 18.2 or another 18.1 pair. Adding two more 18.1s will give you a textbook increase of 6 dB more dynamics, pretty significant.


----------



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

Price being the same, what would you choose between the VS18.1 -vs- the SS 18.2. Would a dedicated home theater vs open floor plan come into play in this decision. I am starting to gather ideas for a replacement for my MFW-15, yes I know either will blow that out of the water, in the open great room and future movement to a dedicated theater.


----------



## sbdman (Dec 21, 2008)

tesseract said:


> You will lose approximately 4% of the signal strength, textbook. While this is negligible in terms of dB, I would recommend 10 gauge.
> 
> http://www.delcowire.com/rs_signal_loss_variance_chart.asp


In all fairness, this roughly $70 purchase will net about .2 dB increase, (droping the rated 950 watts down to 912, which would drop the maximum 130 dB to 129.8. Not noticable, but may be worth the price for us bass heads?

Sorry, I'm too cheap to think 10 ga is worth it.


----------



## sbdman (Dec 21, 2008)

Technosponge said:


> Somewhat OT... But if I wanted to keep the 18.T which I really do, do I add another pair 18.1, a Mariana, or a single 18.2. The current 18.T is co located behind listening position so I'm adding for more bass not for smoother response.


Technosponge, I'm going out on a limb and say the options you state are spl wise equivalent. We'll have to wait and see if sq wise they make a big deal, or not? I'd have to vote for the 2x18.1 or SS-18.2 option, myself.

I do like the idea of the iNuke 6000DSP, would give you some DSP flexibility, but you'd have to sell the amp you have now to make up the difference.


----------



## spurdarren (Jan 11, 2012)

dsully444 said:


> Price being the same, what would you choose between the VS18.1 -vs- the SS 18.2. Would a dedicated home theater vs open floor plan come into play in this decision. I am starting to gather ideas for a replacement for my MFW-15, yes I know either will blow that out of the water, in the open great room and future movement to a dedicated theater.


The prices are not the same though. The VS18.1 is cheaper. It also comes down to whether you prefer a ported or a sealed design.


----------



## spurdarren (Jan 11, 2012)

sbdman said:


> In all fairness, this roughly $70 purchase will net about .2 dB increase, (droping the rated 950 watts down to 912, which would drop the maximum 130 dB to 129.8. Not noticable, but may be worth the price for us bass heads?
> 
> Sorry, I'm too cheap to think 10 ga is worth it.


I haven't purchased any 10ga yet. I add it to the cart and get close to clicking the submit order button but I just can't hit the submit button.


----------



## sbdman (Dec 21, 2008)

Spurdarren, I do find it refreshing that your comment about the VS-18.1 sounding better than 2 Hsu's and a MBM haven't started up a firestorm like they did on some other website.

It's nice to see that HTS readers are more accepting and tolerant of one's views. Seems almost human over here! :sneeky:

Keep us posted on any new movies you're enjoying lately. Non-expert reviews are fun, too!


----------



## Technosponge (Oct 28, 2011)

I have decided on two more SS 18.1s. Mainly due to price but placement ease as well. With savings I will be purchasing sho 10s


----------



## spurdarren (Jan 11, 2012)

sbdman said:


> Spurdarren, I do find it refreshing that your comment about the VS-18.1 sounding better than 2 Hsu's and a MBM haven't started up a firestorm like they did on some other website.
> 
> It's nice to see that HTS readers are more accepting and tolerant of one's views. Seems almost human over here! :sneeky:
> 
> Keep us posted on any new movies you're enjoying lately. Non-expert reviews are fun, too!


Certain members on the other site you are talking about seem to think that everyone who buys CHT products are on the CHT payroll. The fact that 1 VS18.1 gave me a better experience than the HSU setup was impossible in their minds. I am not sure why it was so hard to believe but apparently it was.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

sbdman said:


> In all fairness, this roughly $70 purchase will net about .2 dB increase, (droping the rated 950 watts down to 912, which would drop the maximum 130 dB to 129.8. Not noticable, but may be worth the price for us bass heads?
> 
> Sorry, I'm too cheap to think 10 ga is worth it.


Agreed. I wasn't clear if spurdarren already had the 12 gauge wire or not. If not, go with the 10 gauge. If so, it wouldn't be worth the expense to switch from 12 to 10.


----------



## spurdarren (Jan 11, 2012)

tesseract said:


> Agreed. I wasn't clear if spurdarren already had the 12 gauge wire or not. If not, go with the 10 gauge. If so, it wouldn't be worth the expense to switch from 12 to 10.


OK that is what I was getting at. I have 300' of 12 guage and I would switch to 10 guage if there would be a noticable improvement. I think I will stick with 12 guage for now.


----------



## rsu82 (Mar 8, 2012)

Do the following CHT subwoofers SS-18.1, SS-8.2, and VS-18.1 all use the same drivers. Is it just the design of enclosure (sealed or ported) ? 

I am very tempted at starting with one SS-18.1 and then maybe adding a second down the road.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

rsu82 said:


> Do the following CHT subwoofers SS-18.1, SS-8.2, and VS-18.1 all use the same drivers. Is it just the design of enclosure (sealed or ported) ?
> 
> I am very tempted at starting with one SS-18.1 and then maybe adding a second down the road.


Yes - They are the same drivers. The "SS" means sealed sub, while "VS" means vented sub. Then the number tells you how many drivers it has. 

VS-18.1 = Vented 18 inch sub, one driver.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice review. Thanks for taking the time and effort for us to read. Running 2 VS 18's sure fills a room with bass.


----------



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

Maybe I missed it, but what subs did you come from before the VS 18s? As far as the gauge of cable, I purchased a 1000 foot spool of Belden 10 gauge on ebay for $80 plus shipping of $70 to my house. I am not sure where the guy got all of the spools but he had quite a few and had good reviews.


----------



## spurdarren (Jan 11, 2012)

dsully444 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but what subs did you come from before the VS 18s? As far as the gauge of cable, I purchased a 1000 foot spool of Belden 10 gauge on ebay for $80 plus shipping of $70 to my house. I am not sure where the guy got all of the spools but he had quite a few and had good reviews.


I had 2 HSU VTF-3 Mk3's and an MBM-12 before the VS18.1's. I couldnt be any happier with them. I am rewatching all my favorite movies with a very large smile on my face. I was looking for that bass feeling you get at concerts and the VS18.1's delivered. 1 would have been enough but I couldnt stop myself from getting a second just for a little added fun.


----------

